# Crankin' Down On The Diet



## rks1969 (Jun 17, 2002)

Gonna give it one more run w/ the hi protein/fat,lo carb diet posted by w8 quite a few posts ago.
  Since my wife's been pregnant I've really strayed from the program.I haven't put on any #'s,but the fat loss has stopped.Hopefully posting here will help me to keep it all together until my goal date 7/15(my b'day).Really don't care to lose #'s ,just want to get rid of the fat.
First go around w/ this diet got me down 25#'s & approx. 4" off the waistline.I'm looking to possibly repeat the loss around the waist,but keep my weight around 170#'s.
      start stats =wt @ home-180lbs  (bathroom scales)
                       =proabably 14-16% bodyfat--can't find reliable method to check.Have used electronic fat checker,but instructions say that they don't give accurate readings for w8lifters.


Looking forward to your comments,Thanks in advance


----------



## lina (Jun 17, 2002)

Hey rks! 

I'd be interested to see your progress on w8's plan! That's some great loss on this plan!!!   How tall are you?

How far along is your wife or did she already have the baby? Congrats in any case!!


----------



## rks1969 (Jun 17, 2002)

Hi lina !! Thank you--she is a little more than 2 mo's now & we're hoping for a girl.
   As for me I'm 5'6".As far as the ht/wt charts I've seen,they all say I'm obese  & that I should weigh 145-150#.What a load??!!


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 17, 2002)

Congrats on the losses so far rks!


----------



## rks1969 (Jun 17, 2002)

mon.6/17
  6:00am--w8 training

  7:30--nitro tech shake 2sc. w/ water
            2tbsp nat p/b
           (good start,but rest of day ain't worth talking about)
  had lasagna leftover from fathers day
 & some pasta stuff my mom used to make.I know I'm not supposed to have starches,but my wife made it especially for me.
    Tomorrow can only be better since today's in the dumper already.
I'm gonna dig out the diet log from the first 6 wks,but this time I won't leave out the carb up days.
   ???? for w8,dp,anyone ----is it okay to use sweet potatoes from the babyfood aisle instead of cooking a single potato each week??


----------



## lina (Jun 17, 2002)

babyfood sounds legal but gross to me 

OK, father's day leftovers are allowed today on the Official Post Father's Day day!!! Nothing is better than what mom makes, yum!


----------



## Fade (Jun 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by rks1969 *_
> Hi lina !! Thank you--she is a little more than 2 mo's now & we're hoping for a girl.
> As for me I'm 5'6".As far as the ht/wt charts I've seen,they all say I'm obese  & that I should weigh 145-150#.What a load??!!


That's why you need to cut up fatty. 

I'm obese too.  Stupid chart.


----------



## rks1969 (Jun 19, 2002)

6/18   a little better than yesterday,but still needs improvement--

 7:30--2sc NitroTech w/ water
           2 tbsp nat p/b


  10:30--got to busy & forgot to eat

  1:00---7oz tuna in sunflower oil w/ dill relish

  4:00---6oz canned tuna w/dill relish

  7:00---to busy to eat again

  10:00---2sc Nitro Tech w/ water
               1oz dry rst peanuts


protein=159g    carbs=19g  fat=76g

1390cal.    way to little protein; to few meals;no fibrous carbs at all.Next day will be better!!!!!


----------



## lina (Jun 19, 2002)

B+ for effort 

Busy day eh? How are you feeling with lo carbs? I did Atkins for a while and felt great! But the only problem was the plumbing ! TMI! Now my carbs are fairly low but not that low.  Most carbs are fibrous carbs, just enuf to get me turning!! 

Have a good one!


----------



## rks1969 (Jun 19, 2002)

The last run w/ this diet started & I went 6weeks w/o carbs except for green beans,salad mix,cabbage.No real carbs to speak of.By the 6th week I was mean as hell & weight loss had stopped.Have to make sure & carb up every 4th-5th day.Carb up=apple,1c fibrous veggies w/ tbsp real butter,10oz sweet potato,3c oatmeal(cooked wt),this gut buster is for the last meal of the day.It's a killer,but each time I did this I lost 3-4lbs. w/in 3 days.


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by rks1969 *_
> 
> ???? for w8,dp,anyone ----is it okay to use sweet potatoes from the babyfood aisle instead of cooking a single potato each week??



As long as it has no added sugar I don't see a problem w/ that, other than to say it's  

1300 kcals


----------



## rks1969 (Jun 19, 2002)

what can I eat on the potato so it's not so terribly plain?I know I should be eating for fuel not taste,but 10oz is alot of plain potato to choke down.would it be ok to blend the fruit & mix the two?


----------



## lina (Jun 19, 2002)

Try cooking the sweet potato plain, steam, boiled, etc in water.  Add some butter buds, touch of Splenda.  That is if you want to eat it by itself.



> Carb up=apple,1c fibrous veggies w/ tbsp real butter,10oz sweet potato,3c oatmeal(cooked wt)



Your carb up meal is the same as mine except the quantities are different.  Monday was my carb up and this is what I did:

I cooked the sweet potato first in boiling water. When that was fairly tender, I added the oatmeal. When the oatmeal was done, I added the butter.  My carb up calls for a banana instead of your apple, so I also added the banana to the mix. I normally don't but the banana was very green so I thought that way I could get it down instead of eating a bland banana.  So when the brew was done, I added Butter Buds and some Splends, some sf ff maple syrup.  It cooks up BIG and as you said before, very filling. Yum!!

The veggies was just stirfried lightly in Pam and eaten seperately.


----------



## Leslie (Jun 19, 2002)

you could also top the potato with brown sugar twin..


----------



## rks1969 (Jun 19, 2002)

today was pretty good,still needs work
6:00 train

7:30 2sc Nitro Tech w/ water     2tbsp nat p/b

10:00-6z tuna in olive oil w/onion,celery,pickle

1:00-same as 10:00

4:00--8z butterball roast turkey breast

9:00-same as 10:00 &1:00,     w/  1sc Nitro Tech w/water


 protein=203g  carbs=24g  fat=114.5g      1938calories

 still need more protein ^300g,    carbs look good so far
 fats are from healthy sources but are kinda high compared to protein.

GOALS---protein=280-300g,carbs=20-25g, fat=90-110g
     BETTER???


----------



## rks1969 (Jun 20, 2002)

starts off pretty good & then


6:00 training

7;30-2sc nitro tech w/ water    2tbsp nat p/b
          3 egg whites

10:00 6oz tuna w/ olive oil onion,pickles
          4 egg whites

1:00--MetRx shake RTD

5:30--8oz grilled chicken,1/2c turnip greens,1/2c green beans
          1 corn muffin,2 SaraLee cheesecake bites


  totals so far=PR=185g  C=41.5g   F=67.75g
  still have 1-2 meals to go, maybe it'll balance out @ end of night
9:00-Myoplex choc mint shake w/ water


   totals---Pr=227g   Ca=62g    Fat=70.75g   cal=1792.75


----------

